# Bosh Twitter Drama: asking fans if he should stay or go



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I am not into twitter at all but our beloved media whore CB4 is apparently making a fool of himself and teasing the fanbase.

First he tweets asking people to tell him where he should go and why. Then he 'restates' that by asking if he should stay or go.

Does this guy really need this much attention and sucking up to? What happened to the mature Chris Bosh who was handling all this with some class?

All the news outlets are picking up on this story and even Raptors.com is encouraging fans to tweet to him and beg him to stay. Pathetic.

This is getting ridiculous and insulting to fans. And there are many fans who truly love the guy and get emotional over this stuff.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

tell him to sign with the bulls!


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Makes me believe hes content on staying. Why egg on Toronto fans whove been behind you for the last 7 yrs like this? If he does this and ends up leaving, hes burning a lot of bridges here in Toronto.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

like i've said many times, i think he deals with a lot of garbage in this city. i pretty much went off on everyone i talked to yesterday about him because i could feel it too. people just talking way too much about how he's bound to go, assuming it's inevitably similar to the carter saga. he's just not that kind of guy at all- not many are- and yet all you hear through the media (on both sides of the border) is that he is.

if it was me, i'd be livid. why are people putting words in my mouth? why am i being compared to a player who was in a completely different position? why are we assuming the worst, etc.? maybe that's why we always get the worst.

as far as i'm concerned, there are two choices for this team: 1) you dump everyone and build around chris bosh; 2) you dump chris bosh and build around everyone else. but it's like the media is on a rampage to force 2)- and why? if i'm chris bosh, i'm baffled. i never said i didn't want to stay here. i just said that change needs to be made. and it does, because the team sucks. 

i'm starting to come off like bosh's #1 fan- and i don't mean to. but when i consider the alternatives, i have no choice. bosh is the best-case scenario for this team, this franchise and city- and now he's being ushered out of town by a media blitz as if he's problem #1? he's powerless right now, and the only ones who can do anything about this are the fans. that's why i'm stepping up to the plate in whatever minor way i can.

bosh is not the problem. you fix the problem by changing something else. if it means going into the tax and spending money, i really don't care- this team's been ripping the city for financial profit for years. it's time for some payback.

the fans need to change the momentum of this wave. there's no one else to do it.

peace


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Chris Ask JOJO if he can take a paycut and come here.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Story gaining some legs.

*Is Raptor star Chris Bosh getting ready to leave Toronto?*

http://www.thestar.com/sports/baske...hris-bosh-getting-ready-to-leave-toronto?bn=1

Couple of excerpts:



> The Raptors’ all-star forward – at least, that’s his designation until July 1, when the NBA declares open season on players out of contract – changed his location from Toronto to “Everywhere” on his Twitter account, and removed a biography section that noted his status as Raptors captain. Meantime, his website was listed as “under construction” on Tuesday morning.





> Or as one Twitter follower of Bosh put it: “Why is Chris Bosh slowly breaking up with us via Twitter? Get your s*** and leave, Chris. I think we’re all done here.”


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

anyone see what the media's doing? blowing this story up as much as they can. they're feeding it to us and we're eating. headline: "more signs that bosh is leaving toronto."

reaction: papers fly off the stands for a basketball-related story in spite of the raptors not even making the playoffs.

_this_ is why i wanted to qualify. i didn't even care about getting wiped out in the first round. we needed to qualify to kill these stories before they happened. i mean, this here is not helping the team's future. everyone's getting their anti-bosh stance on just a little sooner than expected, courtesy of the excuses being fed to us through toronto's all-too-generous (and starving) media outlets.

so maybe it's bosh's fault? but *what did he do*. notice i didn't put a question mark in there- i find it ridiculous. he pulled his entire bio off twitter (including his location, sure, but _also his all-stars and gold medal notes and everything else_- of course, no mention of that)- why would that mean he's leaving? hasn't he always said that he's going to try the free agency thing? would it really be appropriate for him to leave it up there ("toronto raptors team captain") if he's planning to give free agency a whirl? 

the media takes an inch and runs a mile in this city. the teams are so god awful that the tabloid mentality forces its way into the mainstream to "keep things interesting" (i.e. sell papers) and soon enough readers follow the bait. it's nasty. could have seen it from a mile away. _saw_ it from a mile away. again. because it happens all the time- this is nothing new. toronto media has been using this strategy for decades to get quarters in the coffers. 

now bosh is "as good as gone"? as we know all too well, especially in the nba, *perception becomes reality*- and toronto media _rely_ on pessimistic, half-empty outlooks, viewpoints and... you got it... perception. raptor fans are fighting a war that never ends, i tell you. it never ends.

damn, if we'd won even one of those stinkers back in december this wouldn't even be news today. instead we ignored it... over and over and over... and now we're here... fighting the media again. it's a travesty. i'm not tired of much but i'm tired of this.

peace


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

\was at lal game and got a tour of dressing room, if he intends to go a S& T with LA not great trade material
Bynum, Brown next years 1st

I dont want Gasol if we are making a trade with them Bynum and Odom are guys I would want, Artest wouldnt come
Bosh Calderon for Bynum Odom maybe we would have to throw the 13th pick, if thats wher he wants to go perhaps need to work a 3 way so if we get Bynum someone else gives us a PG or a SG


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I really don't see the big fuss about this. For anyone that has followed Bosh closely he has always tried to have interaction with the fans. Bosh's personal website has been around for a couple of years now and he actually participates in his own forum. If you've followed his youtube channel he is quite active there as well. And didn't he and CV had that competition a year ago to see who has a bigger following on twitter? It's really nothing special to be honest and I don't see it as him trying to send a message to the organization or to the media.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

if l;al is where if he wants to be they lack the trading pieces they dont have picks, Bynum, Brown and someone would have to give us a SG
l Bynum and a 3rd party give us 2 pieces ore 1 good piece
With LA someone would have to give us another piece after Bynum like a vet defensive SG


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> I really don't see the big fuss about this. For anyone that has followed Bosh closely he has always tried to have interaction with the fans. Bosh's personal website has been around for a couple of years now and he actually participates in his own forum. If you've followed his youtube channel he is quite active there as well. And didn't he and CV had that competition a year ago to see who has a bigger following on twitter? It's really nothing special to be honest and I don't see it as him trying to send a message to the organization or to the media.


This is a very good piece of context that should be included in the news reports, but hasn't been.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

How come Bosh who's expected to be a max contract, don't make the 1st, 2nd or 3rd all NBA team ?! (realgm.com)


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> Chris Bosh
> chrisbosh
> 
> Just to be clear. I never said that I'm not considering staying in Toronto.


The latest on the Bosh saga


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

HB said:


> The latest on the Bosh saga


That sounds like damage control to me I think Chris mind is made up at this point


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Its another horribly crafted comment that does nothing to help the situation. Just bizarre why his agency PR guy does not step in here.

Seriously. "I never said that I'm not considering staying in Toronto." Well, you didn't say you are considering TOR either did you Chris? How juvenile is that. I guess 1 year at Georgia Tech doesn't quite get the job done.

Is it so hard to say something like: 'I love the city and fans of Toronto but I desperately want to play for a contender while I am still in my prime. I am going to listen to all offers, including the Raps, and decide where I think I have the best opportunity.'

Everyone could respect that. No BS. A slight hope if BC works a miracle in trades, but no false hope.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i think you guys have lost your minds. the guy doesn't live in the papers, that's all he's saying. he's not going to give a full-on apology- why would he? first of all, it's twitter. you can't post messages longer than 140 characters. second, he hasn't even _done anything_. people saying he's not as classy as roy halladay (who took out a one-page ad in the paper when he got traded)- who cares? there's one big difference here: *chris bosh is still a raptor*. why should he explain himself- let alone apologize- before making a decision either way? that's the media talking. that's the media's impatience with the fact that the raptors won't have any news to report for two months.

make no mistake- if he leaves, i'm sure he'll do something extraordinary to recognize his seven years. i honestly don't think he'd stop at an ad in the paper- he'd probably post a youtube vid or something more modern day, more chris bosh.

so why hasn't he done that yet? because he hasn't left. he hasn't even decided to leave yet. now's not the time. he's still checking the field. which is pretty much what he said today.

leave him alone. it's not his fault that mcgrady and carter were such dicks in their day. he has nothing to do with them. it's like masochism around this city. keep your head up and stop praying for the worst- the best is a lot more fun.

peace


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

lucky777s said:


> Is it so hard to say something like: 'I love the city and fans of Toronto but I desperately want to play for a contender while I am still in my prime. I am going to listen to all offers, including the Raps, and decide where I think I have the best opportunity.'


who said he didn't say that? where have you been? that's exactly what he's been saying to anyone who'll listen for _months_. for _*months*_. how many times does he need to say it for people to get the picture? i'm tired of hearing it- and you're complaining that it's never been said. 

peace


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

well if he wants to go the Lakers need a 3rd party b/c Bynum Farmer and Brown is not good enough, Farmer is a failure is it that hard to beat out Fisher has the thin Calderon type Frame, not a elite 3 pt shooter nor shoots well from the line.

Something like
Toronto sends 
Bosh, Calderon 1st rnd pick
Toronto recieves C Andrew Bynum Rip Hamiltion via Detriot
to Detriot Toronto 1st and Farmer


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

ballocks said:


> who said he didn't say that? where have you been? that's exactly what he's been saying to anyone who'll listen for _months_. for _*months*_. how many times does he need to say it for people to get the picture? i'm tired of hearing it- and you're complaining that it's never been said.
> 
> peace



I have to disagree. That is what he *had been* saying during the season, and even at the end of season press conference.

And that is why these stupid tweets have caused such a stir. They mark a *significant change* in the style and content of his communications to the public. I think that is undeniable.

So if he is going to issue a 'damage control' tweet then why not do it properly? Why not stay consistent with the message you say he has given for months? Cause this one did not do that in any way.

I have been saying all year he was gone unless the Raps got a top 4/5 seed and at least won a playoff round. Makes sense and I have no problems with him for it. So I certainly don't feel any kind of betrayal or hurt feelings myself. I am not going to boo him or anything. He did what he could here. He handled the FA thing well all year until now.

That said, from a PR and a brand building standpoint Bosh has made a big mistake and cheapened himself. He is damaging his reputation among many current fans that he worked so hard to build up.

Fans in his new city won't care of course. They will just be happy to get him if he continues to perform at a high level. And if he plays on a contender his twit followers will likely go way up, replacing however many he may lose in TOR and Canada. So maybe Bosh doesn't care.

My only point is that it was a (series of) stupid tweets and bad PR which contradicted his previous public positions. The statement I proposed would have kept him consistent with past positions and even been a bit more honest. Surely you can agree that would be a smarter option.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

are you kidding me? At this point I'd take Bynum and filler for Bosh just to start fresh. Bynum is a stud centre, and we could shift Bargs back to the PF spot


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

That Rockets deal that's making the rounds has me excited. 

I just want this to get done so we can look to the future and go into next season with a semblance of stability because new players have actually had time to get to know the players left.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

firstrounder said:


> are you kidding me? At this point I'd take Bynum and filler for Bosh just to start fresh. Bynum is a stud centre, and we could shift Bargs back to the PF spot


how about bynum shannon brown for Bosh and the back up SG/PG we need we get via calderon deal, woul like to keep wright but its up to him.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Not trying to cause a stir here, but did want to make one point. From an outsider view, it sure seems like the Raptors don't have much leverage for a sign-and-trade UNLESS Bosh lists multiple (e.g., 3-4) teams on his wish list. 

If Bosh says, for example: "I'd be happy signing with Houston, Chicago, Miami, and New York"...then, those teams will be competing with each other for Bosh's services. In which case, those 4 teams would make offers, and then counter-offers, until eventually the trade package hits its peak. This is a best case scenario for Toronto because they would likely get something more valuable than just a draft pick.

However, if Bosh says: "I want to sign with Miami, end of story", and threatens to sign there with their cap space, then frankly Toronto has zero leverage. Toronto could either (a) facilitate a sign-and-trade while accepting a [much smaller] trade package, maybe a 1st rounder or something, or (b) refuse to do the sign-and-trade, walk away with nothing, and make Bosh mad in the process for not getting his 6th year in the contract. 

Miami is not going to bid against themselves if Bosh says that is his one and only choice.

Of course, maybe Colangelo calls his bluff but I'd be surprised if they go into poker mode on this.

I'm not saying one scenario is more/less likely than the other. Just saying that Bosh's approach to free agency will dictate what the Raptors get in return. If Bosh makes an ultimatum about going to 1 specific team, then Raptors can't expect a whole lot in return. That 1 team is not going to bid against themselves.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

yodurk said:


> However, if Bosh says: "I want to sign with Miami, end of story", and threatens to sign there with their cap space, then frankly Toronto has zero leverage. Toronto could either (a) facilitate a sign-and-trade while accepting a [much smaller] trade package, maybe a 1st rounder or something, or (b) refuse to do the sign-and-trade, walk away with nothing, and make Bosh mad in the process for not getting his 6th year in the contract.


Luckily for us Bosh doesn't have the ballbag for such a douche move.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

listen, it's not my fault if you haven't heard him defend this city. i can't do anything about that. 

chris bosh is getting vilified by this country's media power right now. his reputation is being molested, and insecure (in almost all cases ignorant) fans are jumping on the bandwagon to get their shots in. i wish they would shut up and take their frustrations out on someone else. people ripping chris bosh mercilessly for things he hasn't even done is bad enough; the fact that he's the nba's version of mother teresa (for better or worse) makes it utterly preposterous.

i've never been more embarrassed to be a raptor fan. i'm livid. this is excruciatingly painful for me- and i'm not even a chris bosh diehard, man. but this country's inferiority complex has evidently never been stronger. it wants to chase this guy out of town now- he's probably thinking, "wha'-... what is going _on_?" five years down the road all raptor fans will be thinking the same thing. 

by then it'll be too late.

peace


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Porn_Player said:


> Luckily for us Bosh doesn't have the ballbag for such a douche move.


That is likely true. However, there are non-douchy ways of pulling this off, IMO.

I think the rule of thumb here is this: the more teams Bosh is willing to sign with, then the more leverage Toronto gets.

As I said above, him listing 5 teams will have them bidding against each other and upping the trade package.

However, he could just as easily only have 1 team he wants to join. I've no idea what he will do.


----------



## TDotBaller (Apr 17, 2010)

Bosh is gone. Dont care at all never liked this guy. For all those defending and attacking Bosh over this Twitter Drama I think we can all agree the guys a clown and an attention whore. Yes Toronto media is blowing this up and its just Twitter but this is pretty unnessacary. Bosh who has been someone followed closely since his college days oviously has knowledge of the media and its tendency to blow stories up, with this in mind he could have completely avoided this situation by keeping his cyber mouth shut. Guy is a little kid and an attention whore, please exit Toronto and let the door hit you hard on your way out Bosh.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

according to bleacher reports , Bosh rejected an offer.
Maybe best to deal him in a S&T at the draft.
Houston, I dont like a S&T with houston
Preliminary suggestion
Toronto sends
PF Bosh
PG Calderon

Rockets send
PF Scola
PG Lowry
SF Battier


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> according to bleacher reports , Bosh rejected an offer.
> Maybe best to deal him in a S&T at the draft.
> Houston, I dont like a S&T with houston
> Preliminary suggestion
> ...


I don't know where you got that from but It's not likely.

Bosh wants a S&T to Bulls, Knicks, Lakers or Heat if free agency doesn't go well. The easiest S&Ts out of that list is LA and NY.

Bosh for Bynum/filler or Bosh for Lee/filler.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Punk said:


> I don't know where you got that from but It's not likely.
> 
> Bosh wants a S&T to Bulls, Knicks, Lakers or Heat if free agency doesn't go well. The easiest S&Ts out of that list is LA and NY.
> 
> Bosh for Bynum/filler or Bosh for Lee/filler.


i will take Lee and a filler Bynum's knee's suspect, would like every year over or under 55 games


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

there's american bias everywhere. it's irritating, to be honest. this is at least 10 years running. it's too bad we keep putting ourselves in the position where we have to eat it. where are the new jersey fans, the dallas fans, houston, washington, orlando, san antonio fans now, the same people who were certain that bosh was set on them?

if you haven't heard, apparently chris gave bryan a list of 5 teams he's looking to sign with: toronto, lakers, miami, knicks and chicago. imo, that's about as obvious as it gets that he doesn't want to leave. for starters, why bother even listing the raptors on a list of sign and trades? to me it's pretty clear that he doesn't want fans to get the wrong message so he's being careful- even with things that have nothing to do with them. toronto's still his #1 if they can get their act together. 

#2, look at those teams. aside from chicago, i can't see how any of those teams would be good sign and trade partners. the knicks are naked but for a player (david lee) that's been slagged by toronto management on more than one occasion. miami might be even worse. beasley and chalmers might be the only possibilities, and i don't think colangelo could possibly sit there with a straight face at the press conference and tell the public that he's enthusiastic about the return if those are the dudes he's talking about. 

the lakers, as far as i'm concerned, would be plausible if not for bynum's injury woes and horrid contract. the reason they'd move bosh is because they'd be unwilling to saddle themselves with the kind of expensive teammates that bosh wants- so would it make sense if they then dealt him for one of the worst deals of the last few years (bynum)? i'm not saying it couldn't happen, because anything could; i'm just saying that it's not likely.

finally, the bulls. i guess there are some pieces there that colangelo has been fond of, namely luol deng. good players or not, chicago fans would quickly point out that at least they have some pieces to offer. but who knows.

either way, there's not much sign and trade potential with those teams (unless a third gets involved). i think that's very encouraging for raptor fans. you couple that with the fact that bosh reiterated his interest in the raptors, even when he didn't have to, and the signs are good. i hope they can swing some of their underachievers for overpaid assets, if that's what it takes, players who maintain decent cred among other stars- maybe iguodala, arenas, duncan, parker, hamilton, johnson, who knows. bosh is giving them a chance- but colangelo's only got one month.

peace


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

ballocks said:


> there's american bias everywhere. it's irritating, to be honest. this is at least 10 years running. it's too bad we keep putting ourselves in the position where we have to eat it. where are the new jersey fans, the dallas fans, houston, washington, orlando, san antonio fans now, the same people who were certain that bosh was set on them?


I semi-disagree here. I do believe that Lebron has a significant influence on the FAs this summer. If Lebron decides to go to New York and the opportunity is offered to Bosh to play with Lebron that has to be tempting for Bosh. I don't think this is simply American bias because we have seen superstars attract other superstars in the past and there is a good possibility for that to happen here.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

bosh for deng and noah


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

> where are the new jersey fans, the dallas fans, houston, washington, orlando, san antonio fans now, the same people who were certain that bosh was set on them?


Actually the Bosh list does include NJ according to Bruce Arthur who updated the list to 6 teams. Well, really 5 S&T teams and the fallback position of the Raps if none of them want him bad enough.

All season I have been saying its MIA, CHI, NY with a slight chance of NJ. The LAL option came up unexpectedly and I still don't buy them giving up Bynum unless they think he is done. 

To me the list tells us what Lebron is looking at. It comes from the same agency. That is why it is as long as it is right now. When Lebron makes up his mind the list narrows to 3 teams is my guess. LBJ's team, Wade's team (MIA or CHI) and Kobe's team (LAL)

Bosh is making it clear he wants to play with Wade, Lebron, or Kobe. That is how I read it. And Bosh, Wade, Lebron all want to stay in the East time zone where visibility is higher and the chance of getting to the finals better.

Only way he considers coming back is if all those teams fill up their cap space with other players. And even then he may consider a HOU or other option before having to come back here.

The likelihood of Bosh returning is down to 1% in my books.

MIA with Wade 40%
NYorNJ with LBJ 30%
CHI 18% with JoJo? or LBJ? can they afford that?
LAL 10% if he can't play with Bron or Wade in East
TOR 1% because I think his mind is made up to leave
Other 1% because I think his mind is made up on where he wants to go


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

apparently there's no 'list' now so... that irks me not because i necessarily believe it, but more so because both sides (colangelo and thomas/bosh) seem to be committed to protecting themselves in the court of public opinion. that doesn't bode well, no matter how long the list is, who it includes or what happened over the past few weeks. i'm not surprised they'd say that, mind you, i'm just a little disappointed by what this recent kerfuffle _could_ mean.

i maintain, though- if this much ballyhooed sign and trade list was just the lakers, knicks, heat and bulls, the raptors would've come out winners regardless- because the story wouldn't have made any sense if he did actually want to leave. but it's not just those teams anymore... or at least bosh's agent doesn't want us to believe that it is... so... can't really say anything for certain yet. just a false alarm. shoot.

peace


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't think Bosh actually wrote down the teams on a sheet of paper and hand it to Colangelo if that's what the term "List" means. BC has said in interviews that they have discussed possible scenarios in a sign & trade which leads me to believe that he must have an idea of where Bosh would like to go.

It's really just word games at this point. I don't believe that they are really waiting for the last second to start figuring out where Bosh is going. List or no list I think it's pretty clear that they have already started working on what's going to happen come July 1st.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Jersewy we can work out something
Bosh+ Calderon + 1st rnd pick for Lopez and Harris
Lopez starts at C bargs to PF, Harris and DD can battle out at SG,Harris gives you a player with better range than demar, a hybrig G who with Jack could play in the 2 PG system. As well there would be less pressure on demar and he would likely play with a chip on his shoulder to win the SG job.

Jack Harris Hedu Bargs Lopez


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> Jersewy we can work out something
> Bosh+ Calderon + 1st rnd pick for Lopez and Harris
> Lopez starts at C bargs to PF, Harris and DD can battle out at SG,Harris gives you a player with better range than demar, a hybrig G who with Jack could play in the 2 PG system. As well there would be less pressure on demar and he would likely play with a chip on his shoulder to win the SG job.
> 
> Jack Harris Hedu Bargs Lopez


Wow, this has to be the most unrealistic bosh S&T idea I've seen yet and that's saying a lot. The nets give up their 2 best players when they could just sign bosh outright. 

Harris is a PG btw.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i think one thing that has happened over the past few weeks is that the raptors now _have_ to do something serious if they want to retain bosh. it might've always been true but now it's an absolute. i can't see chris coming to a press conference in july and defending his choice by saying it was just a bad year, it could happen to anyone, etc. i think his pride is at stake here- and colangelo, if he's as intent on keeping him as he wants you to believe, has to respond now. he has to throw in the towel on at least one of his experiments, and probably two or three.

but quite frankly, that's also what he _should_ be doing. i don't know what he's waiting for anymore (if he is). with some of these players, he's been waiting for- well, in andrea's case- four years. that's like a career in this league. i don't even care what he does from here on: if bosh is lost this summer, andrea bargnani will never pay off that debt- let alone that debt *plus* his first four years of ineffective, square-peg-in-a-round-hole, cold, insecure, apathetic play and behaviour. i can't even find the words. he'd have to lead this team to, like, multiple championships to even approach a payoff. i think rasho has a better chance of doing that. we will have had a chance with a five-time all-star, and instead will have chosen to develop his understudy whose progress in an olympic season has been... fill in the blank.

i didn't even mind losing vince. t-mac was really painful but our spending limit was finally approaching everyone else's (if you didn't know, our cap and vancouver's was substantially LOWER than the rest of the league's for _years_) and, well, we didn't know how far vince could take his potential at the time. maybe he didn't need t-mac. i mean, i've been a fan since the beginning and even way before. i've tolerated a lot (as many of you have) but ... screw it. i don't even want to say it. 

peace


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

if he stays we are looking at about 14-18 mill per year, if someone like bynum is getting 14 than bosh is without a dounbt going to ask for 17-20 mill year.
I think all will be dictated on whether james gets more than kobe, kobe is getting paid 30 mill, if Levron wants more than kobe or the same it steeps up the mkt val for bosh.

If we stays 5 years 100 million


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> if he stays we are looking at about 14-18 mill per year, if someone like bynum is getting 14 than bosh is without a dounbt going to ask for 17-20 mill year.
> I think all will be dictated on whether james gets more than kobe, kobe is getting paid 30 mill, if Levron wants more than kobe or the same it steeps up the mkt val for bosh.
> 
> If we stays 5 years 100 million


You know theres a salary cap right?


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i was thinkgin about it, and bosh's website has been down for... too long. i don't know what the deal is. it's easy to think he's waiting to pick a new team and then re-launch it with the new colours; or maybe he just doesn't want to be emailed as he does the free agency thing. after all, the site has been down for a while, apparently- and if he's made a decision either way, it would have been done recently. 

i dunno. just thinking on my feet. the guy can't be enjoying this very much. i bet he was really looking forward to free agency when he first thought about it months ago- it seems so fun!- but now he's probably thinking, "be careful what you wish for." 

imo, the next three weeks are do-or-die for so many people... not only for him, but also (obviously) bryan colangelo, the fans, the team, the other free agents, the other teams... i'm not really enjoying this myself, to be perfectly honest. 

peace


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

well 20 mill is the max I think Bosh can get, if a guy like Bynum is getting 14, and Bosh last deal was 15 mill with Inflation I think per year he is in that 17-20 mill per year.
Slim chance that Bosh stays 4 years 68 mill, Dump Hedu in some deal where we can get someone like Curry in return and buyout, Trade Jose for hard nosed Vets.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Lets say Bosh stays how we can say under the cap assuming we keep 13th pick and improvmwnts are made via hedu and jose trades
Bosh 17 mill
Bargnani 9 mill
Jack 5 million
Jhonson (assuming 4 year 16 million)
Calderon trade ( lets say mo Wlliams) Williams 8 mill
Hedu and banks trade for Nocioni and a Garcia 6.84 M, 6 mill
Derozan 2.35 M
Weems 1 mill
Filler via hedu trade ala Hawes
Rookie

New Cap team
Bosh 17
Bargnani 9
Nocioni 6.75
Derozan 2.35
Jack 5 mill
Mo Will 8 mill
Jhonson 4 mill
Weems 1 mill
rookie (Henry/Orten 1 mill)

54.1 a afew mill over judging on the rumours this is the best Icould put together with current rumours hedu + nocioci and Jose for MO.

PG Jack/MO
SG DD/MO
SF Nocioni Weems
PF Bosh Amir Reggie
C Bargnani Hawes Reggie

a lil to add 1 hard nosed SF, or if we can package Reggie we could fill that back up SF spot.
Nexrt week better phcture who goin where.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

His fans? The ones he made in Toronto and to a lesser extent GT?

I just don't know this guy anymore.


----------

